# potting soil as substrate



## HtVic

I am wondering for those of you who using potting soil or top soil as bedding, are they good? do you recommend organic soil or just regular soil?


----------



## EddieW

I don't use soil but I've read a few threads on here and if you do go that route you should for sure get the Organic Top Soil.


----------



## Weda737

I don't know if you can really call it "soil" lol I just use good old organic soil. Can get messy, but what's a tortoise if not a little digger? Good old dirt. No perlite, no miracle grow, (My little one is growing just fine ) Just good old healthy dirt.


----------



## ChiKat

I used a coir/sand mixture when my Russian was a hatchling, and eventually switched to coir/topsoil because I wasn't impressed with the sand. Now I just use organic top soil, and it works great!


----------



## cherylim

Another vote for organic top soil, here.


----------



## DanaLachney

I'm currently using tropical soil that came in the brick form, topsoil which I found a 40lb. Bag at walmart for about $2 and a little spaghnum moss for the hide and it's also sprinkled throughout the enclosure


----------



## Yvonne G

I use the cheapest potting soil I can find that doesn't have perlite in it. I use it for my baby box turtles. Sometimes I'll mix in a little bit of orchid bark, just to give it more substance. The brand I've used most often is the generic potting soil sold at Payless Drug Store. Never had any trouble with my baby turtles.


----------



## DanaLachney

Mine is Earthgro topsoil made out of peat, Forrest products, compost, ash, and sand


----------



## dmmj

I use super soil sold at lowes ( super soil is just a name nothing super about it) no additives ( like fertilizer) just plain old dirt, and it is super cheap like 6 bucks for a big big bag.


----------



## kibow

I use off brand organic top soil and eco earth mix. Holds moisture very well.


----------



## HtVic

seems like everyone use top soil very well, as long as its organic.


----------



## Weda737

Just be careful. I pulled a large piece of plastic, like part of a grocery bag, out of my organic soil I bought at walmart.


----------



## Jacob

Mix coco fiber and reg dirt


----------



## ada caro

Im using organic soil works great.


----------



## yarok

I have a sulcata and im planning to go to home depot and buy some topsoil and maybe some plants for his enclosure. are there any plants that I can grow indoors with no natural sunlight and just a MVB? Is this a good idea?


----------



## slowpoke

I just switched to organic top soil , im liking it the torts are loving it also at spencers lawn and garden they had it for 2.50 for the really big bags


----------

